# 07 browning illusion



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

I have an 08 Illusion, and I love it. It's smooth, quiet and fast. The first shot I took with it in the woods was a downed buck. It was My first bow kill, so i"m really excited about the bow.


----------

